# Groupage removals UK-Aus



## charm4444 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi guys

I've had two different quotes for shipping 260 cubic feet of furniture from UK. Cheapest so far was £1495. Just wondering who people have found to be cheapest if anyone else has had a few quotes. 

Anna


----------



## Frutsel (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi charm4444,

I only can tell you how much we have to pay from Holland to Mackay QLD. We ll take 30 cubic meters ( is about 1060 cubic foot) with us.
They will pack it, ship it etc. with all the paperwork,harbor taxes and insurance. It is €10.000
My experience is that you have to watch out that everything is included in the quote. Like I said the harbor taxes, import taxes etc.
Pay attention to these things! 
Good luck with all of it!


----------



## charm4444 (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes good point. Ill make sure I'm getting like for like quotes. Mine also so far have included all extras and packing.


----------



## glenaus (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi Charm4444. How long does the shipping take? Thanks in advance.


----------



## charm4444 (Oct 22, 2012)

They all seem to say 8-12 weeks.


----------



## glenaus (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks Charm. I've only just got a visa and this was one of the things I need to research.


----------

